# Wybór monitora

## ro-x

Moj stary Hyundai CRT sprawia ze moje oczy sie rozplywaja wiec postanowilem sprawic sobie jakis fajny LCD. Jakie monitorki polecacie? Jakie odradzacie? Interesuja mnie 19", tylko waham sie miedzy 4:3 i 16:9. Nie wiem tez czy lepiej z matryca "blyszczaca" czy matowa. Jak Xorg radzi sobie z panoramicznymi panelami?

Dzieki za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :Smile: Last edited by ro-x on Thu Dec 07, 2006 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

jak zwykły lcd, to polecam Fujitsu-Siemens P19-2 - mam od roku i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------

## tomekb

LG Flatron L1970HQ-BF

----------

## brodi

Polecam monitor z matrycą S-IPS.

Ostatnio kupowałem 20' NEC dla biura projektowego [cad/cam] - są zadowoleni.

Z 19' polecam: 

NEC MultiSync® LCD1990FX

albo

NEC MultiSync® LCD1970NX

Najlepiej poproś w sklepie o postawienie obok siebie monitora z matrycą S-IPS i inną.. różnica jest znaczna.

----------

## tomekb

Drogie są :/ I dziwne, że kontrast jest stosunkowo niski, a może przy tej matrycy nie gra takiej dużej roli  :Confused: 

----------

## martin.k

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Drogie są :/ I dziwne, że kontrast jest stosunkowo niski, a może przy tej matrycy nie gra takiej dużej roli 

 

Wszystko jest kwestią dyskusyjną   :Laughing:  Bo pamiętasz, że jak chcesz dobre i tanie to musisz mieć dwa: jeden doby, a drugi tani   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Ja to bym z eLCeDekiem poszedł w jakiś Eizo albo iiyama z matrycą PVA albo MVA.

----------

## ro-x

ja chce miec dobre  :Wink:  ale z tego co widze to: PVA sa jednak troche za drogie na studencka kieszen a MVA maja bardzo dlugie czasy reakcji. TN nie chce, bo chyba juz nie warto.

No i jaka jest odpowiedz na moje ostatnie pytanie? Xorg radzi sobie z rozdzielczoscia 1440x900??

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> No i jaka jest odpowiedz na moje ostatnie pytanie? Xorg radzi sobie z rozdzielczoscia 1440x900??

 

Radzi sobie bez problemów. Ale w jakie LCD uderzasz? Poniżej 1500zł LCD to kupa a nie monitor.

----------

## ro-x

max 1700. cos dobrego z matryca PVA da sie juz nabyc? IIYAMA mnie interesuje przede wszystkim  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Nic lepszego w tej cenie nie znajdziesz:

http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/12/comp/73293

Mi się śni po nocach, już zbieram grosiaki  :Wink: 

Poczytaj http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1045482 tylko zniknęły zdjęcia.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> max 1700. cos dobrego z matryca PVA da sie juz nabyc? IIYAMA mnie interesuje przede wszystkim 

 

Może Samsung SyncMaster 971P z matrycą PVA?

http://sklep.vobis.pl/produktinfo.aspx?symbol=882309

http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/12/comp/104272

----------

## ro-x

samsung odstrasza mnie tym ze nie ma absolutnie żadnej regulacji. jedyny przycisk na nim to power. no i czas reakcji 6ms.. tylko ze gray-to-gray   :Laughing: Last edited by ro-x on Sun Dec 10, 2006 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

iiyama to syf... 

beznadziejnie podswietla matryce!

uwazasz ze MVA sa wolne?

Mam LCD na MVA co ma 16ms i w grach nie zauwazylem zadnego smuzenia... A gram min, w Quake, czy Americas Army...

----------

## ro-x

nigdy nie testowalem ekranow w tego typu grach, stwierdzam ze sa wolne po tym co czytam. wlasnie po to jest mi ten temat, zeby wypowiadaly sie osoby co ich uzywaja  :Smile:  Jaki dokladnie masz panel i co mozesz wiecej o nim powiedziec?

----------

## kurak

Dzisiaj zmienielem monitor z Samsung Syncmaster 152b na Samsung Syncmaster 940n i musze powiedziec ze sie bardzo ladnie sprawuje, w zasadzie to mam go zaledwie 6h ale jak narazie to jestem b.zadowolony, ma 19", fakt bo katy ma tylko 160x160 ale to w niczym nie przeszkadza, bo przewaznie siedze twarza do monitora a nie w jakiejs dziwnej pozycji   :Razz:  ladnie swieci, troche gralem dzisiaj i musze powiedziec ze bardzo dobrze sobie radzi  :Smile:  a cenowo nie jest tak zle (840-900pln zalezy gdzie sie kupuje), tylko teraz grafike musze wymienic, bo na rozdzialce 1280x1024 mi nie wyrabia ;/ co do X'ow, to bylem mile zaskoczony, bo jak uruchomilem kompa to juz sam sie ustawil na odpowiednia rozdzielczosc  :Smile: 

Pozdr!

----------

## Belliash

Mam Sony SDM-HX95.

Czas reakcji 16ms

Matryca MVA + szyba

Kontrast 1000:1

Jasnosc: 350cd/m^2

Jedyne co mi troche smuzy o kursor myszki, ale to kwestia przywyczajenia. Po zatym nie zauwazylem nic niepokojacego. Szyba sprawia ze czern nie swieci i jest naprawde czarna... Aczkolwiek przyznac trzeba ze dziala to tylko w dzien  :Wink:  Ale przynajmniej wtedy kolory sa prawie jak na CRT...

----------

## martin.k

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> iiyama to syf... 
> 
> beznadziejnie podswietla matryce!
> 
> 

 

Równie dobrze można powiedzieć, że sony, eizo, samsung to syf... Tylko czy to pomoże w wyborze właściwego LCD ???

----------

## Belliash

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   iiyama to syf... 
> 
> beznadziejnie podswietla matryce!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pracowalem kiedys w sklepie komputerowym...

Mialem stycznosc z tymi monitorami...

Wiedz ze wiem co mowie... Bo wiekszej roznicy 1 koloru w roznych miejscach ekranu na zadnym innym monitorze nie znajdziesz...

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

Siedzę w pracy na IIyamie prolite e430s i generalnie tak dobrych paneli jak tej firmy na razie nie udało mi się znaleźć a testowałem już Nec-a, Philipsa, LG i Samsunga z czego ewentualnie ten ostatni jest jeszcze godny polecenia. IIyama to jak najbardziej dobry wybór. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wiedz ze wiem co mowie... Bo wiekszej roznicy 1 koloru w roznych miejscach ekranu na zadnym innym monitorze nie znajdziesz...

 

No teraz, to już coś więcej niż cytuję "syf"  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> Wiedz ze wiem co mowie... Bo wiekszej roznicy 1 koloru w roznych miejscach ekranu na zadnym innym monitorze nie znajdziesz... 
> 
> No teraz, to już coś więcej niż cytuję "syf" 

 

chodzi oto, ze na matrycach TN iiyamy n gorze masz blekit a na dole granat np  :Wink: 

Ogolnie od gory do dolu masz polowe palety ;/

Natomiast w *VA widac wyraznie swiecace katy... czego np. nie zauwazylem w Fujitsu-Siemens... tzn w iiyamach jest to bardziej widoczne...

O tyle dla mnie iiyama przegrywa na starcie z takim podswietleniem...

Aczkolwiek osobiscie moge powiediec, ze przed zakupem LCD testuje sie go!

Jezeli sprzedawca nie chce pokazacjak pracuje to widac ma cos na sumieniu...

Moim zdaniem lepiej doklacic chocby 100zl i kupic taki sam monitor gdzies indziej i miec pewnosc...

Chyba ze zakup przez internet, bo mamy wtedy ustawowe 10 dni na zwrot bez tlumaczenia sie  :Wink: 

----------

## Diverse

MOże nie do końca na temat, ale mam pytanie. Otóż czy widział ktoś jakiś dobry monitor 19" z rozdzielczością 1600x1200?

----------

## damjanek

Sony Multiscan G400 19". Używam 1600x1200@85Hz. Wykręcić go idzie do 1800x1440@70Hz. Po serii różnorakich monitorów, które u mnie stacjonowały, stwierdzam, że ten jest na prawdę niezły. No i jak na CRT nie jest aż tak kobylasty  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## madey

Naprawdę dobry i tani: Iiyama ProLite E481S

matryca MVA niby duży czas reakcji, ale w ogóle tego nie widzę w grach.

Kupiłem 6 sztuk do firmy i wszystkie chodzą świetnie, aż do domu kupiłem sobie tego samego, rewelacyjne kolory i ostrość.

Wcześniej pracowałem na Samsungach i LG i nie umywają się do tej Iiyamy, cena około 1100zł

----------

## mbar

Ja mam iiyamę E431S i uważam tą markę za jedną z najlepszych, ale rezygnuję z tego modelu na rzecz wspomnianego przeze mnie Samsunga 204B. Nic nie pobije 1600 x 1200.

----------

## Diverse

Ale mi chodziło o lcd  :Smile:  Bo mam obecnie CTX PR711F i sobie chwalę, ale robię przemeblowanie i nie będę miał już miejsca  :Neutral: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam iiyama prolite e430, czas reakcji 16 ms . Po niecałych 2 latach uzytkowania pojawiają sie juz czarne plamy, no moze nei do konca czarne bo coś przez nie widać :Smile:  Monitor pójdzie do serwisu jak znajdę orginalny karton. Monitor całkiem fajny, nie miałem innego więc cięzko mi porównać, niemniej jesdnak jestem z niego zadowolony.

----------

